# Engine Swap Help



## InfamousCraze (Jul 21, 2006)

I just got a '84 300ZX and i was wondering if a 91-95 VG30DETT would work for a swap. :newbie:


----------



## kusakari_Boy (Jul 9, 2006)

i was thinking the same thing but if you look at some other forums they will tell you that they a problem with the twin turbo getting caught with the stearing column 

will im just saying that i read thats its really complicated but it does sound like a good idea just needs alot work 

good luck if you do it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not worth the work and to be honest the engine you have right now has more potential with less money and time.


----------



## InfamousCraze (Jul 21, 2006)

I would keep the engine but, its blown.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

InfamousCraze said:


> I would keep the engine but, its blown.



rebuild it.


----------

